# Saltwater Fish ID



## bassmaster803 (Aug 5, 2013)

Caught this fish near Hilton Head Island on shrimp and was wandering what type of fish it is?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Aug 5, 2013)

croaker or whiting


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yep whiting. Use it for cut bait if you want to.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 5, 2013)

It's a whiting (AKA Kingfish,) and they are one of the tastiest fish that swims in the ocean, IMO. Like walleye in fresh water, whiting go straight to the cooler.


----------



## fairweather (Aug 5, 2013)

Right, eat it. Doesn't freeze so well, though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's a whiting (AKA Kingfish,) and they are one of the tastiest fish that swims in the ocean, IMO. Like walleye in fresh water, whiting go straight to the cooler.



True. They are tasty. We keep the big ones.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 5, 2013)

Whiting fear me.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 5, 2013)

Them two at the bottom are funny looking whiting. They the very rare speckled variety? lol


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 6, 2013)

pottydoc said:


> Them two at the bottom are funny looking whiting. They the very rare speckled variety? lol



Yep.  They taste good, too.


----------



## bronco611 (Aug 8, 2013)

man, some of ya'll will eat anything!!!! Stop all of that and send them my way so that you will not be blamed by the green man for creating a shortage of those fish and then they will have to close the season on them.


----------



## paulkeen (Aug 10, 2013)

mmmmmmmmm whiting, cheese grits, baked beans, coleslaw, hush puppys, budlight, french fries...time for a fish fry


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep whiting. Use it for cut bait if you want to.



I prefer them fried.  That is one tasty little fish!!


----------

